# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Oakley plutonite lens

## mauroventura

Hello  Optiboarders,
Just 4 days ago  my customer asked to me to color 2 PAL Oakley 'Plutonite lens' without pass me any kind of information about : type of coating, type of material and so on.
The color method is the standard method :
put lenses in  a hot bath with colors (Optisafe in my case).
I tried to do so :hammer: .(as a normal cr-39 lens)!!!!
After 5 minutes the lenses were completely damaged with serious peel-off about the  antiscratch coating ( I think made by spin-coat method).
Is there someone who have information about this 'Plutonite lens' !!! :cry: 

thanks in advance

Mauro Ventura

----------


## karen

pretty sure it is poly....

----------


## spazz

Yeah, it's poly.

----------


## edKENdance

> Yeah, it's poly.


Nay!  It's SUPER-POLY!  :D

----------


## Ory

It's plutonite.  As in from Pluto.  But Pluto is no longer a planet.  Pluto is unhappy about this and is striking back at us!:drop:

----------


## edKENdance

> It's plutonite.  As in from Pluto.  But Pluto is no longer a planet.  Pluto is unhappy about this and is striking back at us!:drop:


Actually, Pluto was reclassified as a planet after Jim Jannards' really tenacious lawyers threatened legal recourse.

----------


## Grubendol

Y'know I always thought there was something meanspirited about Mickey's dog.  Now I know.

----------


## mike.elmes

> Hello Optiboarders,
> Just 4 days ago my customer asked to me to color 2 PAL Oakley 'Plutonite lens' without pass me any kind of information about : type of coating, type of material and so on.
> The color method is the standard method :
> put lenses in a hot bath with colors (Optisafe in my case).
> I tried to do so :hammer: .(as a normal cr-39 lens)!!!!
> After 5 minutes the lenses were completely damaged with serious peel-off about the antiscratch coating ( I think made by spin-coat method).
> Is there someone who have information about this 'Plutonite lens' !!!
> 
> thanks in advance
> ...


Mauro, your lab will probably end up redoing those lenses.....unfortunately tinting customers own lenses carries some risks. Before trying to tint any plastic lens I always drop them on the table to listen for the untintable poly lenses.....sometimes you get borked on this stuff, thats why you have to charge extra to cover the losses;).  Call the customer and hopefully they'll understand:D . 
 I hate it when that happens!

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Before trying to tint any plastic lens I always drop them on the table to listen for the untintable poly lenses.....*


*Mike............Let me correct you. You are thinking in the past.............Polycarbonate lenses today can be tinted to the darkest shades in 4 to 8 minutes.*

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> *Mike............Let me correct you. You are thinking in the past.............Polycarbonate lenses today can be tinted to the darkest shades in 4 to 8 minutes.*


Not neccesarily, some Poly lenses wil not tint at ALL!
I have had several pairs that we tried to tint without success. SO now we prefer not to tint Poly, unless they are:
A. From our dispensary so we know what brand they are and if we expect success.
B. We plead with the customer to please, please don' make us tint that bad ol' Poly lens- if we do- it's your risk 100%.
C.....come to think of it, there are no other reasons to tint Poly.

----------


## rdcoach5

Not all Poly. If you want to tint Poly you must tell your lab that, so they will put a tintable scratch coating on after surfacing.
                                                    Bob Taylor

----------


## D-Boy

So essentially, the src is getting tinted, not the poly substrate....on low rx's this is not a problem, but with higher rx's you wind up with a lens that profiles with a dark front side and dark back side, but with an untinted middle of the lens...this can be a cosmetic issue for some...

----------


## gunner05

Plus the SRC on tintable poly tends to be less resistant to scratches than non-tintable.

----------


## k12311997

> Plus the SRC on tintable poly tends to be less resistant to scratches than non-tintable.


sound advice however, this thread is 2 and 2/3 years old how did you dig it up?

----------


## For-Life

Honestly, I would be scared to wear plutonium

----------


## gunner05

> sound advice however, this thread is 2 and 2/3 years old how did you dig it up?


 I was looking for info on oakley lenses and saw the thread.  Forgot to look at the post date, oops!:hammer:

----------

